# la tigre maschile



## kap

Ciao.

Tigre è un sostantivo femminile. Una volta introdotta la tigre (maschile) in un racconto, posso usare il pronome egli o devo conservare la sua femminilità?

Ho un nome per la tigre - è un bel maschio! Mi dispiace dover dire 'castrarla' ogni volta che la cito con il pronome 'lei'.

Chi sa aiutarmi?

kap


----------



## Sylentia

Se é maschio, é bene sottolineare il fatto. Usare 'lui' o 'egli' dovrebbe andare bene. Altre alternative: il felino, il tigrotto (di solito usato per i piccoli peró), o semplicemente "il maschio"


----------



## gatto

kap said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Tigre è un sostantivo femminile. Una volta introdotta la tigre (maschile) in un racconto, posso usare il pronome egli o devo conservare la sua femminilità?
> 
> Ho un nome per la tigre - è un bel maschio! Mi dispiace di dover dire 'castrarla' ogni volta che la cito con il pronome 'lei'.
> 
> Chi sa aiutarmi?
> 
> kap


Ci daresti un contesto un pò più specifico? 
Mi spiego, in un racconto alla 'Libro della Giungla', 'egli' per il 'tigro'D) va bene. Esso, essa (che da' meno il senso di 'femminizzazione'), se invece è un racconto in cui l'animale è meno 'umanizzato'...
Insomma, niente di nuovo, il contesto è tutto...


----------



## Benzene

Ciao!


A differenza dell' Inglese che distingue "Tigre"= "(maschio) tiger; (femmina) tigress, in Italiano non esiste questa precisazione.

Si usa, in una frase dove si vuole identificare il sesso dell'animale, l'aggiunta di:

la tigre "femmina"

la tigre "maschio"

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## kap

gatto said:


> Ci daresti un contesto un pò più specifico?
> Mi spiego, in un racconto alla 'Libro della Giungla', 'egli' per il 'tigro'D) va bene. Esso, essa (che da' meno il senso di 'femminizzazione'), se invece è un racconto in cui l'animale è meno 'umanizzato'...
> Insomma, niente di nuovo, il contesto è tutto...
> 
> P.S.:ma questo thread non starebbe meglio nel forum 'solo italiano'?


 
Il contesto è il racconto di un bimbo di terza elementare dove la tigre (maschio: figuriamoci se i bimbi maschi scrivono di tigri femmine!!!) è molto personalizzato.

Forse va nel F 'solo italiano', ma mi sento sempre a casa in questo F qua.


----------



## gatto

kap said:


> Il contesto è il racconto di un bimbo di terza elementare dove la tigre (maschio: figuriamoci se i bimbi maschi scrivono di tigri femmine!!!) è molto personalizzato.
> 
> Forse va nel F 'solo italiano', ma mi sento sempre a casa in questo F qua.


Se si tratta di un racconto di un bambino, evita accuratamente di usare 'egli', e usa solo 'lui', a meno che non si tratti di un bambino di prima degli anni '50!


----------



## franz rod

> Se si tratta di un racconto di un bambino, evita accuratamente di usare 'egli', e usa solo 'lui', a meno che non si tratti di un bambino di prima degli anni '50!



Ma non dire così, cerchiamo invece di insegnare un Italiano corretto alle nuove generazioni.  Io purtroppo faccio parte del gruppo degli ignoranti (anche per il fatto che solitamente parlo in dialetto...) ma è già troppo affollato! cerchiamo di non aumentarlo ulteriormente!  

Pertanto, almeno in simili frangenti, cerchiamo di usare egli per il maschile ed ella per il femminile;  dopotutto lui e lei non dovrebbero essere mai usati come soggetto ma solo come complemento (a parte alcuni rari casi).


----------



## gatto

Mi dispiace, ma non mi trovi daccordo su questo...
Se vuoi rendere il linguaggio di qualcuno, devi parlare come parla lui.
Quanti bambini di terza elementare conosci che CONOSCANO le parole 'egli' e 'ella'? Al di là del fatto che le usino...
Per come la vedo io, è ovvio, che se leggo un racconto il cui narratore si suppone sia un bambino, mi aspetto che non utilizzi i temini di un adulto...
Così come la tigre è maschio perché a quell'età i bambini sono 'sessisti', allo stesso modo il linguaggio utilizzato deve riflettere la mentalità del narratore.
Così almeno la vedo io...


----------



## minoski

gatto said:


> Per come la vedo io, è ovvio, che se leggo un racconto il cui narratore si suppone sia un bambino, mi aspetto che non utilizzi i temini di un adulto...


 
Sposo la tesi di Gatto in pieno! Va benissimo mantenere il più possibile i dettami della nostra adorata lingua, ma è fondamentale considerare il contesto se non si vuole correre il rischio di essere anacronistici e innaturali.
Una storia per bambini con degli animali parlanti, secondo me, rientra nell'insieme di casi in cui è necessaria un po' di flessibilità.
Ciao 
c.


----------



## franz rod

> Mi dispiace, ma non mi trovi daccordo su questo...
> Se vuoi rendere il linguaggio di qualcuno, devi parlare come parla lui.
> Quanti bambini di terza elementare conosci che CONOSCANO le parole 'egli' e 'ella'? Al di là del fatto che le usino...



Ma quando si inizia ad imparare a parlare se non quando si è bambini?  prima si avrà una buona padronanza della lingua meglio sarà per loro anche perchè spesso è difficile cambiare errori ormai "consolidatisi".
Inoltre se questi usano in maniera inappropriata lui e lei non è perchè egli ed ella sia termini da "adulti" ma perchè sentono parlare in maniera errata le persone che li circondano.
Il fatto che bambini della terza elementare non sappiano dell'esistenza di simili pronomi dovrebbe spronare maggiormente a cercare di insegnar loro a parlare correttamente.


----------



## Sylentia

Anche se sia un po' "off-topic", mi é venuta voglia di dire la mia. Io con i miei diciotto anni ho sempre imparato a coniugare verbi ecc. con egli ed ella, esso/a. Questo sarebbe poi nei miei giorni nel 94, una bella quarantina d'anni dopo i cinquanta!!
Quando poi provai ad usare quei termini per spiagare (su richiesta del maestro) alla classe il conguintivo (e coniugando con il "che egli fosse") mi diede un occhiataccia temibile! Poi, quasi imbarazzato, disse al resto della classe che non c'era bisogno di coniugare con il "che" e che "egli" significasse "lui".
Che pena vedere ridotto a questo la lingua italiana!


----------



## gatto

Ok, ulteriore puntualizzazione.
Mi sta benissimo utilizzare il linguaggio più corretto possibile in un racconto destinato all'educazione lessicale dei bambini, con l'ovvia limitazione che sia per loro comprensibile.
Quello che reputo un pò ridicolo, invece, è scrivere un racconto PER IL PUBBLICO GENERALE (inclusi i bambini, se è il caso) in cui la voce narrante è un bambino, che però parla come il suo libro di testo...
Per assurdo, e saltando di palo in frasca, Camilleri sta rovinando la lingua italiana, insistendo nel far parlare una lingua a metà tra l'italiano ed il dialetto siciliano ai suoi personaggi, che guarda caso se fossero reali, proprio in siciliano si esprimerebbero...
Per quanto riguarda l'episodio di cui parla Sylentia, quello si mi sembra deprecabile, perché la funzione svolta dall'insegnante era quella per l'appunto dell'insegnamento, e non quella della narrazione...


----------



## saltapicchio

Dove non arriva un bambino può arrivare la creatività dei pubblicitari:

Metti un tigre nel motore

Slogan pubblicitario datato che i più giovani probabilmente non conoscono e che anch'io conosco indirettamente, si riferisce alla benzina della Esso, fine anni '60.


----------



## gatto

Mi sa che non sono d'accordo nemmeno con questo 
Non so se risalga agli anni '60, ma credo sia stato quantomeno riproposto negli anni '90, perché mi ricordo lo slogan e qualche 'flash' della pubblicità in TV...


----------



## rawbee

Io trovo che i pronomi personali "egli" ed "ella" siano decisamente caduti in disuso e non mi sembra abbia più alcun senso usarli, a meno che non si voglia dare a un testo un sapore "antico".

Non capisco perchè affezionarsi alle forme della lingua. L'italiano non è mal ridotto perchè cambia, ma perchè è talmente scarsa la vitalità che guida  questi cambiamenti da non riuscire a stare al passo con le nuove esigenze della comunicazione. E questo ci costringe a importare continuamente espressioni dall'estero.

In realtà lo capisco benissimo il perchè ci si affeziona, lo faccio anch'io. Però credo che sia una tentazione a cui si dovrebbe resistere, quando possibile.


----------



## Salegrosso

Mi trovo d'accordo con Rawbee al diecimila %. 

Tornando alla storia della tigre, io userei i pronomi cosi':
C'era una volta una tigre di nome Giovanni. 
Quando qualche gazzella *gli* capitava a tiro, Giovanni non ci pensava due volte a lanciarsi in una caccia spietata, e se qualche altro felino provava a soffiar*gli* la preda sotto i baffi, *lui* diventava davvero un nemico temibile.


----------



## Montesacro

gatto said:


> Per assurdo, e saltando di palo in frasca, Camilleri sta rovinando la lingua italiana, insistendo nel far parlare una lingua a metà tra l'italiano ed il dialetto siciliano ai suoi personaggi, che guarda caso se fossero reali, proprio in siciliano si esprimerebbero...


 
Stai scherzando naturalmente...
La lingua di Camilleri è efficacissima e gustosissima, senza dovere essere per forza realistica: è il risultato artistico ciò che conta.
Pensa anche al _grammelot_ padano usato da Dario Fo nel suo _Mistero Buffo_: un idioma fasullo inventato di sana pianta, ma elemento indispensabile della forza dell'opera. 
Nessuno dei due ha rovinato la lingua italiana...



rawbee said:


> Io trovo che i pronomi personali "egli" ed "ella" siano decisamente caduti in disuso e non mi sembra abbia più alcun senso usarli, a meno che non si voglia dare a un testo un sapore "antico".


 
Io farei una distinzione tra "egli" ed "ella". 
Mentre "ella" è ormai morto e sepolto nell'uso odierno, essendo stato sostituito in tutti (o quasi) i registri da "lei", altrettanto non si può dire di "egli"; infatti l'uso di "lui" come pronome soggetto in contesti formali è ancora oggi una scelta non consigliabile.


----------



## SunDraw

Salegrosso said:


> Tornando alla storia della tigre, io userei i pronomi cosi':
> C'era una volta_ *una tigre di nome Giovanni*_.
> Quando qualche gazzella *gli* capitava a tiro, Giovanni non ci pensava due volte a lanciarsi in una caccia spietata, e se qualche altro felino provava a soffiar*gli* la preda sotto i baffi, *lui* diventava davvero un nemico temibile.


Sottoscrivo senza dubbio, né fastidio alcuno.
Tutt'al più in altra sede si usano cose del tipo "un'aquila maschio" "un maschio di pantera" "un esemplare maschio" ecc, termini insulsi per un racconto.
In quanto a un


> *egli* diventava davvero un nemico temibile.


effettivamente lo riserverei solo se fosse il re della giungla...  (è un poco aulico invero; seppure non, e anche sottoscrivo, quanto un *ella*): insomma il *lui* come soggetto ormai è abbastanza sdoganato, *per quanto resti poco fine*: il fatto è che l'italiano consente, specie nello scritto, di farne facilmente a meno 


> diventava davvero un nemico temibile.


che è la ragione per cui anche _egli_ ed _esso_ non han fatto fortuna (e diversamente il _lei_ anche come soggetto vien più spesso utile e praticato).
Riassumendo:
- *lui* non è errore;
- *egli* può essere suggestivo (in almeno un paio di significati: didattico, affabulatorio...);
- l'italiano i pronomi a soggetto li mette solo per _motivazione_ particolare.


----------



## Salegrosso

Sono d'accordo con proprio tutto quello che ha detto SunDraw nel post qui sopra. 
E anche secondo me ne' Camilleri ne' Fo recano danno alcuno all'italiano, anzi.


----------



## franz rod

> - *lui* non è errore;



Lui è errore;  è come se in inglese dicessimo, ad esempio, "to he"



> Io trovo che i pronomi personali "egli" ed "ella" siano decisamente caduti in disuso e non mi sembra abbia più alcun senso usarli, a meno che non si voglia dare a un testo un sapore "antico".



a me sembra che sempre più spesso andiamo a cercare un "sapore sbagliato".   La cosa che non riesco a capire non è l'affezionarzi alla lingua, ma l'affezionarsi all'errore.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Riassumendo:
> - *lui* non è errore;
> - *egli* può essere suggestivo (in almeno un paio di significati: didattico, affabulatorio...);
> - l'italiano i pronomi a soggetto li mette solo per _motivazione_ particolare.


Sintesi ineccepibile. 

Scrive Luca Serianni, accademico della Crusca e dei Lincei, nella sua Grammatica (Glossario, s. v. _Personali, Pronomi [3ª persona]_; VII.16):



> L'alternativa tra _egli_ e _lui_ (e tra _ella_ e _lei_) in funzione di soggetto è uno dei temi storicamente più dibattuti della grammatica italiana, fin dal Cinquecento.
> Oggi non possono esserci più dubbi sulla legittimità di usare _lui_ come soggetto, non solo nel registro colloquiale.
> [...]
> In riferimento a persona, la coppia _egli_ / _ella_, a lungo caldeggiata dalla tradizione grammaticale, è in forte declino rispetto a _lui_ / _lei_, che tendono ad essere i pronomi normali «in ogni tipo di parlato, anche formale, e nelle scritture che rispecchiano atti comunicativi reali» (Francesco Sabatini, Presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca).


----------



## rawbee

franz rod said:


> La cosa che non riesco a capire non è l'affezionarzi alla lingua, ma l'affezionarsi all'errore.



Il problema è che le lingue evolvono proprio attraverso gli "errori", cioè le deviazioni dalla norma.
Se non avvenisse questo processo di assimilazione degli errori noi oggi parleremmo latino. Ci hai mai pensato?

La distinzione tra l'errore e l'accoglimento delle modifiche negli usi di una lingua sta tutta e soltanto nella consapevolezza.


----------



## Cnaeius

rawbee said:


> Il problema è che le lingue evolvono proprio attraverso gli "errori", cioè le deviazioni dalla norma.
> Se non avvenisse questo processo di assimilazione degli errori noi oggi parleremmo latino. Ci hai mai pensato?
> 
> La distinzione tra l'errore e l'accoglimento delle modifiche negli usi di una lingua sta tutta e soltanto nella consapevolezza.



Riguardo al dibattito lui/lei/egli/ella il sopracitato Serianni mi trova completamente d'accordo.

Trovo invece la frase sull'assimilazione degli errori e sulla consapevolezza un po' sibillina, però potrei già essere fuori thread a chiederne ulteriori spiegazioni.


----------



## franz rod

Ho letto altre grammatiche che affermano ben diversamente!

L'evoluzione della lingua è ben più complessa.  La caduta dei casi del latino dipende ad esempio  dalla sopressione della consonante finale e quindi dalla difficoltà nel riconoscerli.  E' inoltre cambiata (ma le cause sono tante altre e spesso difficili da riconoscere) per il progressivo impoverimento culturale (causato da un declino economico, demografico e politico) che forse potrebbe ricordare la situazione attuale...
L'errore tra egli/lei e lui/lei è prettamente "logico" visto che si confonde per scarsa conoscenza della lingua una forma che dovrebbe venir usata come soggetto ad un'altra che dovrebbe esser utilizzata come complemento.  inoltre, nonostante tutto, anche parlando correttamente in italiano e cercando di evitare gli errori si può assistere ad un cambiamento della lingua (come l'uso sopravanzante della paratassi a danno dell'ipotassi).



> La distinzione tra l'errore e l'accoglimento delle modifiche negli usi di una lingua sta tutta e soltanto nella consapevolezza.



Scusa se te lo dico, ma mi sembra che questa consapevolezza si debba chiamare ignoranza, "epidemia" che purtroppo sta dilagando per vari motivi, come un sistema scolastico meno attento o la cattiva influenza dellla televisione.


----------



## Salegrosso

A parte discorsi molto generali e difficili da affrontare compiutamente come quello, eterno, dell'evoluzione della lingua, 
restringendo il campo alla mera domanda se lui e lei possono essere soggetto, mi pare che Serianni abbia risposto meravigliosamente bene, dopo che gia' SunDraw aveva riassunto la questione altrettanto magnificamente.

Ci credo che altre grammatiche abbiano altre posizioni. 
Pazienza. Questo giro, personalmente, appoggio Serianni. 

Ciao.


----------

